# Hawaii versus the Caribbean



## mlpmd56 (Jul 14, 2014)

Greetings Tuggers,
I went out to dinner the other night with friends who I really like and who have traveled as much or more than I have.  They are avid scuba divers.  I am more of a snorkeling fan.  Anyway, the husband was going on and on about how he prefers the Caribbean to Hawaii, as the water is warmer, and it is less expensive.  I will give him that it is fun to visit the various cultures, different islands, different countries that the Caribbean has to offer.  Yes I do think Caribbean waters are warmer, and they are a beautiful color that you don't see in Hawaii.  The most fantastic snorkeling I have ever done was in Curacao.  But there is SOMETHING about the "feel" (Aloha?) of Hawaii that I love most of all.  It feels like coming home.  And if I NEVER go through customs and immigration in Miami again, I will be glad!
Not trying to start a Hawaii/Caribbean war.  I am just wondering if anyone else can put their finger on what it is that makes Hawaii so special.
Marcy


----------



## bastroum (Jul 14, 2014)

Today you could be on Maui and it would feel the Caribbean. Lahaina is 90 degrees with 80% humidity and no breeze!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd have to say the people. The Hawaiian people have been extremely friendly
To us on every trip we've been there. 

If a war does start it might be a little one sided because we are in the Hawaii
Forum.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 14, 2014)

There are clear pros and cons for both.  The Eastern people prefer Caribbean the western folks Hawaii, purely by cost and time to travel.

The main drivers for Hawaii are IMHO are:
- the exotic look and feel, that mountainous tropic feel
- it is generally not as hot and humid as the Caribbean,  so generally better weather year round
- I think the most important, for those who are not so adventurous, it is still the USA.

The main drivers for the Caribbean are:
- Cultural diversity and history
- Variety of types of vacation, (big resort or more isolated travels depending on where you go)
- Still some very pristine water and dive locations.

I like both, but Caribbean travel offers more variety at a lower price point for me. 

Mind you I have been to all Major Hawaii islands and have travel there 6 time already.  But then again I have been to every nation in the Caribbean except for Grenada, Martinique, Montserrat, and Haiti.  Some of them I have been to many times as well, like BVI (8 times) and St Vincent and the Grenadines (4).


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 14, 2014)

I'll take the bait. For me, there are a lot of reasons I much prefer Hawaii:

1. Hawaii's islands are--with just a few exceptions (St. Lucia comes to mind, for example)--much more visually stunning and beautiful than most of the Caribbean islands.

2. As the OP mentioned, the Aloha spirit is alive and well in Hawaii--something noticeably absent in the Caribbean. During my most recent visit to Hawaii last month, for example, EVERYONE--from the maids to the waiters to the front desk clerks to the airport shuttle drivers--were universally friendly and accommodating. And that's not unusual: that's the culture of Hawaii. In the Caribbean, finding people like that is the exception. For the most part, the natives do not like tourists and wish they'd just go home.

3. Hawaii's restaurants and resorts are first class--and adhere to USA cleanliness and food safety standards (for the most part, as I realize there are exceptions). Quality is very uneven in the Caribbean. Even the roadside stands and taco trucks tend to be much cleaner and more aware of sanitation standards than what you see in the Caribbean.

4. It's less humid in Hawaii. For me, that's a big plus.

5. According to Wikipedia, the last major hurricane to hit Hawaii was in September 2005. Hurricane Kenneth produced up to 12 inches of rain on the Big Island. The Caribbean experiences at least one major hurricane every year, and usually more than one.

6. Maybe it's just me, but I like the fact that I only have to show my Driver's License as valid ID to board a flight to Hawaii. I realize one can do this if traveling to the U.S. Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico, but you'll need your passport for the rest of the region.

7. Hawaii is very, very safe--with the single exception of bad parts of Honolulu, which are not tourist areas anyway.

8. The Hawaiian culture is, in a word, beautiful. From the lei flower garlands to the luau to the gentle and seductive nature of Hawaiian hula dance, Hawaii's gentle beauty bades visitors to return time after time.

9. The most massive and powerful telescope in the history of the world will be in operation on Mauna Kea in 2022. Why? Because of the exceptional clarity of the skies in Hawaii. The air is clearer there than anywhere else on earth.

10. Hawaiian coffee. Hawaiian pineapple. Hawaiian macadamia nuts. Hawaiian Ahi. Hawaiian Shave Ice 

Go ahead, Caribbean Lovers. Have at me.


----------



## meatsss (Jul 14, 2014)

You don't need a passport. Your health insurance generally applies in Hawaii. From the western half of the US, it's easier to get a flight to Hawaii. We used to own a timeshare in St. Maarten and much of the not connected to resorts was third world. Electric supply was sporadic. In many Arabs of the Caribbean it costs more as prices are in euros. Much of the food comes from central and S. 
America. The quality can be questionable. 
As far as timeshares go, consumers laws are much weaker in the Caribbean than in Hawaii.


----------



## Conan (Jul 14, 2014)

I do prefer Hawaii for most of the reasons given above.

But to be fair, I'd put St. John at about 80% of the Maui experience across the board, the board being for natural beauty, friendliness of the locals, snorkel chances, easily accessible beaches, and I'd rate it better than Maui for its unspoiled nature. Also, no danger of sharks and it's not half the world away!

I also want to put in a good word for the people and overall climate of St. Lucia, Antigua and St. Martin, the downside being that with greater poverty comes a higher risk of crime. [Apart from a couple of horror stories in Antigua, the risk of crime in the Islands is almost always limited to car break-ins or theft of unattended property.]


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 14, 2014)

....and St John is, after all, ALSO still the US.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 15, 2014)

Sandy VDH said:


> The main drivers for the Caribbean are:
> - Cultural diversity and history
> - Variety of types of vacation, (big resort or more isolated travels depending on where you go)


I really disagree that the Caribbean wins on these points.  They apply just as strongly to Hawaii, especially the second point where I would give Hawaii the edge.


----------



## susan6103 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Hawaii hands down.*

We have been to the Carribean many times but since we have had young kids, we prefer Hawaii.  
Just returned from trip to Kauai (first time there) - to me it was magic land one of the most beUtiful places on earth.
However, the real reason we prefer Hawaii is healthcare and safety.
We ran into trouble in Dominican when our daughter was only 3.  We had health insurance and had to go to the hospital. Doctor did not speak English... That was just the beginning of it...

Also, can't beat the safety of Hawaii.  Police in Hawaii have integrity.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2014)

With some relatively minor exceptions, underwater, I prefer the Caribbean. Out of the water, I prefer Hawaii. And since I spend more time out of the water, and it's easier to get to, I'll go much more often to Hawaii.

Jim


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 15, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> With some relatively minor exceptions, underwater, I prefer the Caribbean. Out of the water, I prefer Hawaii. And since I spend more time out of the water, and it's easier to get to, I'll go much more often to Hawaii.
> 
> Jim



...and I spend much more time IN or ON the water, hence the Caribbean as my choice. 

By diversity in the Caribbean, I was referring to multiple cultures, native (e.g. Caribe, Arawak) or Colonization (e.g. Spanish, Dutch, French, Danish).  Clearly there is history in Hawaii.

I love Hawaii, I was just trying to provide some counter points.  I would think because it is the US would be the top reason for a lot of people. 

My favorite shore dive/snorkeling spot on the planet is likely on the Big Island, Two Step is awesome, but a little far.


----------



## PamMo (Jul 15, 2014)

I've been on a Hawaiian "binge" the last few years, and have spent several weeks a year on the different islands. I like Hawaii for it's diverse beauty, abundance of activities, great weather (generally not as hot and humid as the Caribbean), and the safety and ease of traveling within the US (other than the long/expensive flight from the Midwest). My sense of the "aloha spirit" is a bit diminished by the disproportionate taxation on timeshare owners, and comments by the Maui mayor and county commissioners who portray us as the scourge of the islands every time a new budget is proposed. :annoyed:

We just returned from the Bahamas, and now our family wants to shift some of our beach travel away from Hawaii and back to the Caribbean. The locals were incredibly friendly and gracious, the water was gorgeous(!), the food was great, and shopping was fun. The downside is for summer travel when kids are out of school - it's bloody hot and humid!


----------



## jsfletch (Jul 15, 2014)

As an ex-sailor I much prefer the BVI's. You can easily sail to many diverse ports, restaurants, snorkeling holes, etc. Hawaii doesn't offer anything close to the number of anchorages etc.
However, after I got too old for sailing we live half the year in Hi. For many of the reasons in the past postings.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 15, 2014)

I like both!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 15, 2014)

I like both - and go to both every year.  They are very different - and of course the Caribbean is much more diverse.  I have sailed the BVI, Grenada and The Grenadines, and Antigua-Nevis-St Kitts.  We have gone to St John (USVI) every year - own TS there - since 2006.

If you have not been to St John (USVI - a US territory - 2/3 National Park. The median home price is ~$1.5MM - so it does not have the same poverty level seen on other island) - put it on your bucket list...  IMO

Two St John YouTube videos to share - you will not see this in HI (but you will see other cool things)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb5Fzb0lsBs&list=UU5XBUKwidwqKKZpEW0OO_mg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esgx6bPaZbM&list=UU5XBUKwidwqKKZpEW0OO_mg


----------



## kcgriffin (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a big St. John fan as well, although we are going back to Hawaii this year for the first time in several years.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 16, 2014)

"A L O H A ... a little Aloha every day..." - The Mana'o Company



mlpmd56 said:


> ... Anyway, the husband was going on and on about how he prefers the Caribbean to Hawaii, as the water is warmer, and it is less expensive.


The Caribbean may be lots of things ... but it is not less expensive...


----------



## daventrina (Jul 16, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I like both - and go to both every year.  They are very different - and of course the Caribbean is much more diverse.



While it is true that there are a number of things that you find in the Caribbean, it wouldn't be more diverse in the respect that things in the Caribbean that are not in Hawaii are in a number of other places ... Many things in Hawaii are found nowhere else in the world.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Jul 16, 2014)

Hawaii has the humpback whale migration, and Maui Gold pineapples. 

Plus, the Brady Bunch went there on vacation. That alone should be a sign of superiority.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 16, 2014)

daventrina said:


> Many things in Hawaii are found nowhere esle in the world.



*** English lesson here ***

= endemic




I have seen humpbacks with calves in the Caribbean, they give birth there.  I have also seen killer whales.  Just saying......

...but I still love both. Although having just been to Bora Bora and the Maldives in the last year, if you are a water baby, they put both Hawaii and the Caribbean to shame.


----------



## Harmina (Jul 16, 2014)

and don't forget the hula pie....mmm


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 17, 2014)

Hawaii hands down


----------



## Picker57 (Jul 17, 2014)

First some caveats:  We've never been to the Caribbean, and in Hawaii we tend to be in or around the tourist-ish areas (pretty normal for timeshare folks, so we may be a bit insulated), and we've not been on Oahu since 1989.   But we've been in Hawaii 8-10 times and loved every minute of every trip.  We've spent most of our time on Big Island, but also all the other islands except Nihau.   An earlier comment mentioned the aloha spirit, and that is alive and well.  I can count on one hand (maybe two counting Maui) the number of times I've heard a horn honk in all the times we've been there.  Traffic is polite, as is about every resident we've ever talked to.  

I've heard that the Caribbean is great for water activity....but I don't do boats. And we're past the age where we look for 'adventure'.  For us, Hawaii has been pure magic. Hard to pin down, but I think it's "that aloha thing". It lives. 

                      ----------Zach 

PS    Someone mentioned a Hawaii Forum.  How do I find that?


----------



## Luanne (Jul 17, 2014)

Picker57 said:


> PS    Someone mentioned a Hawaii Forum.  How do I find that?



I think this is the Hawaii forum, at least for this website.


----------



## Savant (Jul 17, 2014)

*We like both.*

Both the Hawaiian Islands and the Caribbean Islands are excellent holidays.

Both the Hawaiian Islands and the Caribbean Islands provide natural beauty.

Both the Hawaiian Islands and the Caribbean Islands provide diversity.

Given our Global Entry status, Miami is not a hassle; nor is TSA.

We feel limited in personal auto transportation in some Caribbean visits.

We always avoid the Southern California freeway experience of Oahu.

We greatly enjoy Kaua'i and the Big Island.

Hawaii is the U.S.
Native Hawaiian = 6.6% of the population.
Whites = 24.3% of the population
Asians = 41.6% of the population

We find that we require air conditioning in both Hawaii and the Caribbean.

As Ohio Buckeyes, we can travel to the Caribbean is much less time that to Hawaii.

Bottom Line: We own a timeshare in the Florida Keys.


----------



## MickyTT (Jul 18, 2014)

We have been to Hawaii multiple times and in 14we went to the Big Island for a week during Whale season and now the Big island is our favorite. second place is Kauaii.  We have been to Maui the most often and concluded it is getting too crowded.  Weare trying Marriott Frenchman's cove  in the USVI IN FEB 15.  I was hoping for less travel time and lower cost from east coast. We've been to St. Martin twice and won't be back.  I'd be will to try elsewhere.  We really like Bermuda but that's not inexpensive either.


----------



## daventrina (Jul 18, 2014)

Savant said:


> Given our Global Entry status, Miami is not a hassle; nor is TSA.



We' say that TSA is he same hassle no matter where you go ...
That said ... We still think they seem nicer in Hawaii...


----------



## polkarandy (Jul 18, 2014)

*Hawaii Vs. Caribbean*

We've been to both...just once each and want to go back to both. For those who say the people in the Caribbean aren't as nice...go to Aruba, the people were wonderful. Having said that, we really enjoyed our time in Kauai and on Oahu (it was 10 years ago, already!) Being from the Midwest, we liked the less than 4 hours flight time from Minneapolis to Aruba (air time)vs. the 8 or more it took us to get to Hawaii.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 18, 2014)

polkarandy said:


> We've been to both...just once each and want to go back to both. For those who say the people in the Caribbean aren't as nice...go to Aruba, the people were wonderful. Having said that, we really enjoyed our time in Kauai and on Oahu (it was 10 years ago, already!) Being from the Midwest, *we liked the less than 4 hours flight time from Minneapolis to Aruba (air time)vs. the 8 or more it took us to get to Hawaii.*


In what world were you flying?  It is almost 7 hours of air time to Aruba from Minneapolis.  The MSP/Miami leg is almost 4 hours and the Miami/Aruba leg is about 3 hours.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 18, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> In what world were you flying?  It is almost 7 hours of air time to Aruba from Minneapolis.  The MSP/Miami leg is almost 4 hours and the Miami/Aruba leg is about 3 hours.



Private jet maybe?


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 20, 2014)

Luanne said:


> Private jet maybe?



Supersonic private jet maybe.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been to Maui (4x), Big Island, Lanai and Oahu.  I've also been to St. John (2x) and St. Maarten.

Honestly, if you're into snorkeling, I think that the Caribbean holds an edge because it's so much easier to enter the water because the shelf drops off so gradually. Hawaii is much less forgiving because the shelf drops off significantly, creating tremendous waves.  And lava rocks are everywhere, making it very tricky to navigate without getting banged up.

At Trunk Bay (on STJ), for instance, I can get into the ocean, sit down and leisurely put on my fins, then my mask, then I can adjust my mask, walk a few more feet until I get to chest level, then begin my snorkeling adventure. 

On Hawaii, I can enter the water, look down to put on my mask, and then be inhaling water while doing a backward somersault because a wave came in and knocked me over.  I've actually been literally 5 yards from shore on Maui, and thought I'd drown because I couldn't make it up the steep shelf before a wave would come and pull me back in.

In Hawaii, I have a persistent uneasy feeling about the ocean, a feeling I don't have in the Caribbean.   And, of course, no worries about sharks in the Caribbean.  

So, yes, for snorkeling or diving I'd give an edge to the Caribbean.  For ease of travel from the Midwest, I'd give a huge edge to the Caribbean.  Not only can I get there by 2pm, but it's only an hour difference from EST, so no jet lag or having to take a redeye. 

In terms of just about everything else, Hawaii wins.  The people are friendlier, the weather is nearly perfect, car rentals are cheaper, cell phone coverage is better, and there are tons of activities to keep a family busy for months on end.  

If it were closer, I'd go to Hawaii more often.  As it is, we choose the Caribbean more times than not because we like to escape the winter and traveling is so much easier (and cheaper).  And my husband loves fishing and snorkeling more than anything in the world.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2014)

Very balanced review, and funny at times. It gives me quite a few chuckles.
We love both and go to Hawaii at least once a year, and try to be in Caribbean once a year as well...



LisaRex said:


> I've been to Maui (4x), Big Island, Lanai and Oahu.  I've also been to St. John (2x) and St. Maarten.
> 
> Honestly, if you're into snorkeling, I think that the Caribbean holds an edge because it's so much easier to enter the water because the shelf drops off so gradually. Hawaii is much less forgiving because the shelf drops off significantly, creating tremendous waves.  And lava rocks are everywhere, making it very tricky to navigate without getting banged up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 4, 2014)

Great review - thanks.  We LOVE Hawaii but our experiences trying to snorkel have been similarly  frustrating.  

Your reference to Maui caught my eye.  Is there a thread on the site discussing Maui timeshares and availability?   Thanks for any observations you can pass along.  

 ------Zach



LisaRex said:


> I've been to Maui (4x), Big Island, Lanai and Oahu.  I've also been to St. John (2x) and St. Maarten.
> 
> Honestly, if you're into snorkeling, I think that the Caribbean holds an edge because it's so much easier to enter the water because the shelf drops off so gradually. Hawaii is much less forgiving because the shelf drops off significantly, creating tremendous waves.  And lava rocks are everywhere, making it very tricky to navigate without getting banged up.
> 
> ...


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 4, 2014)

Zach, many timeshare owners on Tug own in Maui.   If you have specific questions, just open up a thread and ask away. 

If you join Tug, there are many reviews for timeshares.  The two highest rates timeshares on Maui are Marriott Maui Ocean towers and Westin Ka'anapali.   But there are others that are highly regarded and not as expensive as well.


----------



## pacman (Aug 4, 2014)

My turn to chime in on this one.

Living on the west coast, Hawaii is a much easier flight (direct and shorter), so that is important. The flights are also cheaper to Hawaii vs. Caribbean.
I have to agree with many others that we really got turned off when in many areas of the Caribbean with the unfriendly attitude towards tourists. We have never had that feeling in Hawaii (the opposite in fact).
We also like the diversity of the areas on the different islands of Hawaii.
The weather is almost always perfect in Hawaii.

I do have to admit I am biased, as we have been to Hawaii, probably 40 times and only to the Caribbean about 4 times, so I guess that about says it all. 

pacman


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Lisa - will follow up.  We're starting to plan a 50th anniversary family get-together for Christmas '15 or summer '16, and seeing if there's a way to 'do Maui' on a 'Big Island budget'.  But we do love Big Island; either way, there's no loser. 
         Mahalo,
                     ------ Zach


LisaRex said:


> Zach, many timeshare owners on Tug own in Maui.   If you have specific questions, just open up a thread and ask away.
> 
> If you join Tug, there are many reviews for timeshares.  The two highest rates timeshares on Maui are Marriott Maui Ocean towers and Westin Ka'anapali.   But there are others that are highly regarded and not as expensive as well.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 5, 2014)

Picker57 said:


> Thanks Lisa - will follow up.  We're starting to plan a 50th anniversary family get-together for Christmas '15 or summer '16, and seeing if there's a way to 'do Maui' on a 'Big Island budget'.



Well, when I see the word "budget," my first bit of advice is to forget Christmas.  It'd be a minor miracle getting into Maui on an exchange over the holidays, and lodging and car rental rates are jacked up considerably.  

Here are just two examples of rental rates on VRBO for Kaanapali Shores (a medium tier resort, IMO, and perfect for a family reunion).

One bedroom: 
Nightly Rates
Jun 24 - Dec 18, 2014
4 night min stay $135 

Winter Holiday
Dec 19 - Jan 4, 2015
5 night min stay $225 

High Season (winter)
Jan 5 - Apr 30, 2015
5 night min stay $175 

May 1 - Dec 19, 2015
4 night min stay $145 

A sample 2 bdrm:

Low Season:  April 1 - June 10 and August 18 - December 19.  $329/night.
High Season:  January 4 - March 31 and June 11 - August 17.  $385/night.
Peak Holiday Season:  Dec 20 - Jan 3.  $500/night. 

See what I mean?  As you can see, rates are also higher in the summer, but not as high as the holidays.  If you are able to go in early June, you might get lucky and get an exchange.  Otherwise, it's very difficult to get an exchange to the top tier resorts in the summer.  

Generally speaking, the best time to travel to Hawaii on a budget is to travel during shoulder season -- April/May or November/December.  Lodging is cheaper, airlines run great sales, and car rentals are lower.  It's all about supply and demand.    

If the kids are young enough to allow them to miss school for a week, then that's what I'd do.


----------



## Picker57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Lisa - confirms what I already knew - Maui is just plain expensive.    But I'd forgotten about the car rental rates also being higher over the peak season.  They're high anyway: We're headed back to Big Island next Jan. 21st, and the rate so far is way higher than it was this past January.  Fingers crossed on that.  And I doubt that exchanging would work when we're looking for 5 weeks. Thanks again. 

 -------------------Zach


----------



## daventrina (Aug 6, 2014)

Picker57 said:


> I'd forgotten about the car rental rates also being higher over the peak season.  They're high anyway:
> -------------------Zach


It isn't so much that the car rates are high ....
but the fees and charges and taxes 
For ~$300 rental ... the fees and such are ~$200 :annoyed:


----------



## moonlightgraham (Aug 6, 2014)

*Here's One For Hawaii*

As an east coaster the Caribbean has always been easier to get to but as to which we prefer it's hands down Hawaii. The Aloha Spirit, the beauty, the history, it's all so appealing to us. That being said, when we had children the yearly trips to Hawaii stopped and it's now been nine years since our last visit. 

After hearing a co-worker's tales from a recent trip to Kauai,  I succumbed and booked flights for next April. It was like an sober alcoholic falling off the wagon.  I have since been consumed with exploring our options as to where to stay, what to show the little ones, etc.. And now there is You Tube to wet the appetite as well. The passion was long suppressed but it's out in the open yet again!

As DVC'ers we'll no doubt spend the first several days at Aulani and then venture to either Kauai, or the Big Island (both my personal favorites, I can't pick one over the other). 

While we have enjoyed the Caribbean and Mexico (Riviera Maya) over the past decade, after booking this return trip it's obvious which location still holds a special place in my heart and soul.


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 7, 2014)

I own timeshares on Maui and on St. John. I like visiting both places. Traveling takes about as long for me to either destination, but I find Hawaii less stressful since I don't have to change planes as much, and I don't have to deal with immigration. The airports in Hawaii are also not as crowded as STT. 

When I go to St. John, I am ready to go back home after a week or 10 days. I've felt the same at most Caribbean destinations, whether the Bahamas, Belize, Mexico, or other islands. Great places to visit, great places to return to every so often. 

When I have to leave Hawaii after three weeks of being there, I feel like I'm having to leave my home. I could live there indefinitely. I agree that some Caribbean beaches are more beautiful and the water is warmer, but I feel Hawaii offers just the right mix of civilization and tropical paradise. Hey, there's a Costco in all the islands!

Health care was mentioned earlier. On my very first trip to Hawaii, 15 years ago, my son got appendicitis. He ended up in the operating room at Maui Memorial. I felt much better there than if this had happened in St. John. Hawaiians say that you fly, or you die, meaning you really should go to the mainland for anything major. However, that applies much more at many Caribbean locations (though perhaps not all).


----------



## lprstn (Aug 7, 2014)

I enjoy both for different reasons. Why pick? 

However, with Hawaii being in the US, not having very many pushy merchants, it's a less stressful trip for me.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 10, 2014)

I just returned home from Hawaii a couple weeks ago.  I was born there and my son and his family live there.  It is lovely and if I were on the west coast, it would be my preference.  The islands are just magnificent.  However, the cost and length of time to get there from the east coast makes the Caribbean my preferred vacation spot.

I have snorkeled both places and I think the Caribbean is far superior to Hawaii in that one regard, especially on the reef off Belize and Honduras (not islands, I understand that).  That was my first snorkeling experience in 2002 and every snorkeling experience has paled in comparison since then.

I think it is great that the west side of the country has Hawaii and we east coasters have the Caribbean.  We are very lucky compared to the Europeans who have to travel their distance to get to the Caribbean on vacations.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Aug 10, 2014)

*What is easier to reserve?*

For us it comes down to what is easier to reserve in the timeshare world.  While we love Hawaii, there are other reasons that it is THE place for us to go to in the winter.  If I was paying with cash I think that either would be very nice place to be in the winter when it is freezing in most of the US.  However, for us it comes down to the fact that we own in the Hilton system.  Although we don't own any Hawaiian property we have been able to use all of our points in Hawaii to stay for many weeks in a row in the winter.  We could never do that in the Caribbean.  Since Hilton has no timeshare presence there we would have to trade with RCI to get a week.  That would incur a reservation fee of over $200/week.  Getting a second reservation that coincides with the first would be a good challenge.  If you could make that match, it would incur another $200+/week reservation fee.  Therefore, in the timeshare world it is not always what do you like better, it is what can you get for what you own and for what cost.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 10, 2014)

Understood.  I've given up trading for renting, however.  I get better unit placement and a fairer return on my "investment" that way.  I also don't have to wait around for my exchange wondering if it is going to work.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 10, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I think it is great that the west side of the country has Hawaii and we east coasters have the Caribbean.  We are very lucky compared to the Europeans who have to travel their distance to get to the Caribbean on vacations.


But those unlucky Europeans get the Greek islands and the Balearics and at about 5 hrs flying you get Egypt and red sea diving.  
West coast to the islands say 8 hrs. You are heading from Europe mainland to the Maldives. 
East Coast to HI. Now that is mainland to Bali or phuket. 
Those Europeans don't have it so bad.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 10, 2014)

So true.  I'm going to the Greek Islands for the first time in Sept - about the same time as Hawaii.  I'll let you know how it compares or have you been there?  Can you compare it for me?


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 10, 2014)

Many (20+) years ago I went in a couple of cheap package vacations to Skiathos and Skopolos through Athens. Loved the islands and the hydrofoil ferry boats. 
Have fun. Greece is going through interesting times right now due to the tie to the Euro and the German economy.


----------



## Conan (Aug 11, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> So true.  I'm going to the Greek Islands for the first time in Sept - about the same time as Hawaii.  I'll let you know how it compares or have you been there?  Can you compare it for me?



Big differences, one Greek island to the next, so it's hard to give a generalized answer. 

Climate and ocean temps in September are similar to Hawaii. The rest of the year Greece is more like Virginia or North Carolina--hot in summer but cooler and too cold to swim the rest of the year. 

Some of the big-name Greek islands have been ruined by tourism (I'm looking at you, Mykonos). Paros today (and surely other islands that I haven't been to) is like Mykonos 30 years ago -- good choice of beaches, friendly people, interesting culture and scenery. 

Santorini is one-of-a-kind, created as you see it now from a volcanic explosion 3,500 years ago. (The excavation at Akrotiri has re-opened and is worth visiting.)

We like Crete which is about the same size as Hawaii's Big Island. Crete also has some similarities to the Big Island in spirit and geography.
http://www.explorecrete.com/crete.html


----------

